# What to put on a cut mouth?



## Seahorse (30 April 2009)

I don't know why, I'm not heavy handed at all but Axel keeps getting a cut on the left side of his mouth. He does have a tendancy to lean on the left but even so this is getting ridiculous. 
Its got to the point where I ride him once, his mouth splits open and then I have to give him 4 or 5 days off for it to heal, then I ride him once and again it splits (you get the picture)
I have been putting anusol on it twice a day, camrosa before I ride and recently have been putting surgical spirit on to harden the skin. I think what I have been putting on there has made the skin softer and more likely to split.
Shall I continue with the surgical spirit once its healed?

Any ideas or suggestions would be very much appreciated, thanks


----------



## ColouredFan (1 May 2009)

I was always advised to use Allum on our mares mouth, one side would always split, we bandaged round a bit and soaked in Allum and put the bit in for an hour a day. I would think you need to leave it for longer than 5 days before riding in a bit agin to give the skin more of a chance to heal and harden, could you ride in a hackamore for a couple of weeks while you try hardening the skin?


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

I had forgotten about Allum, I used to use that years ago, can you still get it from the chemist?
I tried him in a hackamore the other day and it was so awful I had to get off after 5 mins as he just refused to go forward 
	
	
		
		
	


	




The thing is I can't just keep giving him a week off after riding him once...
I suppose I could try the hackamore again, maybe try a different one, I'm not 100% sure but its possible that one I used last time was too small and too tight


----------



## Tiffany (1 May 2009)

I used to use vaseline on my mare's mouth


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

Before you ride or after?
I used to put vaseline on but someone said that it makes the bit rub even more


----------



## yeeharider (1 May 2009)

cant understand why you would put anusol on your horses mouth its a treatment for piles!!!!!!!!!!!! best thing i have found is vaseline before and after  riding


----------



## ginnyspinner (1 May 2009)

My mare kept on getting rubs/cuts to both corners of her mouth, even after hacking steadily.
I have discovered that the bit was slightly wide and have been using rubber bit guards.  This has totally stopped the problem even when she takes a good hold across country.


----------



## Halfpass (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
cant understand why you would put anusol on your horses mouth its a treatment for piles!!!!!!!!!!!! best thing i have found is vaseline before and after  riding 

[/ QUOTE ]

Suprisingly it actually helps the cut to heal very very quickly. 

Don't know what the answer is SH maybe a different bit for a while - a rubber type bit thats a little softer!!!
Or if the hackamore was too strong for him then how about something like a Dr Cooks (Bev has one I think!!!)


----------



## Sprout (1 May 2009)

I put vaseline on my horse's mouth before riding, and if there is a definite cut, I use sudocreme.


----------



## connie1288 (1 May 2009)

Anusol or preparation H work wonders, the vasaline can make it worse. My mare has a permanently split mouth and i have to put preparation H on it twice a day and put her into the hackamore if it gets bad.


----------



## Blimpy (1 May 2009)

Vaseline before and after you ride. Also have you tried wrapping the bit in latex bit wrap. Sealtex I think its called. Its very soft and thickens the bit too so less chance of his mouth splitting. Worked really well for my horse.


----------



## Muckmeister (1 May 2009)

Probably stating the obvious but have you checked the bit is absolutely clean, has no cracks (eg happymouth) and fits correctly? I have made good experience with rubber guards but would advise against rubber bits - I find they often rub even more ...


----------



## VRIN (1 May 2009)

mine does the same and it has been suggested that it is the shape of the bit that is causing the problem and I have been recommended to try something different - might be worth a try..


----------



## Nats_uk (1 May 2009)

I have exactly the same problem with my horse (damn ginger skin!)

I put lanolin (wool fat) on the corners of his mouth before I put the bit and I put preparation H on his mouth (even if it has split slightly) to help heal and harden the skin.

I also found a rubber bit didn't split his skin as much.

Vaseline can make the mouth softer (if you think about it we use it as a lip balm/moisturiser to soften our skin)


----------



## stencilface (1 May 2009)

Our dentist used to say that rubbing some glycerine on their tongue would help soften the mouth.  Never really tried it for a prolonged period, but glycerine is nice and sweet so they generally don't mind the treatment


----------



## little_flea (1 May 2009)

Bonjela is good (also numbs it slightly if you actually are going to ride). They seem to like the taste of it as well, maybe a bit too much!


----------



## JessPickle (1 May 2009)

Sam I have a Dr Cooks bitless bridle you could try? if you want to give it more time to heal.  I can't get it to you this weekend but probably could by end of next week.


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I put vaseline on my horse's mouth before riding, and if there is a definite cut, I use sudocreme. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used sudocrem and that made it worse


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
mine does the same and it has been suggested that it is the shape of the bit that is causing the problem and I have been recommended to try something different - might be worth a try.. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is that why you want to buy a verbindend? I have been recommended to use one of those on him by Heather from Neue Schule and I ordered one last night.
He is ridden in a KK ultra at the moment but I have been trying various different bits on him and they all seem to split his mouth.


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have exactly the same problem with my horse (damn ginger skin!)

I put lanolin (wool fat) on the corners of his mouth before I put the bit and I put preparation H on his mouth (even if it has split slightly) to help heal and harden the skin.

I also found a rubber bit didn't split his skin as much.

Vaseline can make the mouth softer (if you think about it we use it as a lip balm/moisturiser to soften our skin) 

[/ QUOTE ]

yes I think I have probably made it even softer by putting vaseline etc on it, and I want something that will harden it up. 
Is preparation H a piles cream? So Anusol would be the same sort of thing then?
Does lanolin harden the skin and where do I get it from?


----------



## Nats_uk (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
yes I think I have probably made it even softer by putting vaseline etc on it, and I want something that will harden it up. 
Is preparation H a piles cream? So Anusol would be the same sort of thing then?
Does lanolin harden the skin and where do I get it from? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Preparation H is a haemarroid (sp?) cream so I guess Anusol would have the same effect.
Lanolin is quite thick (similar to vaseline type texture) so acts as a barrier in the corners of the mouth to stop the bit splitting the mouth. I get it from my local chemist - he orders a big pot in for me, it lasts ages.
From wikipedia : "lanolin is used as a cream to soothe skin, as it is hypoallergenic and bacteriostatic. In this form it is used by some breastfeeding mothers on sore and cracked nipples. This grade of lanolin can also be used to treat chapped lips, diaper rash, dry skin, itchy skin, rough feet, minor cuts, minor burns and skin abrasions"


----------



## Worried1 (1 May 2009)

After Diva had her sarcoid removed from her mouth my vet adivsed Cordysol dabbed on - it healed really quickly.


----------



## kerilli (1 May 2009)

once it has split a few times it is weaker so takes very little pressure to split. i use Eliz Arden 8 hour cream on my mare, it is excellent stuff. perhaps salt water would toughen it up though, that's the best thing for hardening skin afaik.
i disagree about rubber bits being softer, the skin will snag on them rather than sliding as it does on metal.


----------



## TableDancer (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
once it has split a few times it is weaker so takes very little pressure to split. i use Eliz Arden 8 hour cream on my mare, it is excellent stuff. perhaps salt water would toughen it up though, that's the best thing for hardening skin afaik.
i disagree about rubber bits being softer, the skin will snag on them rather than sliding as it does on metal. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I love it, K - there's everyone else using piles cream and nappy rash ointment and your mare gets Elizabeth Arden 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Can I come and be one of your horses please - Jimmy Choos and designer skin cream all the way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sorry, mild tease btw not major p*ss-take, honest


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

lol I don't even get Elizabeth Arden!!! But if it works I'll try anything!

I've got lots of things to try now thanks guys, now which one to try first.....


----------



## Nats_uk (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 i disagree about rubber bits being softer, the skin will snag on them rather than sliding as it does on metal. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't necessarily think they are softer I just know when I used a rubber snaffle it didn't split my horses mouth as much as a normal metal version - unfortunately he leant more on it so I had to switch back to metal. I use a rubber pelham for XC/hunting and his mouth hardly marks at all


----------



## VRIN (1 May 2009)

Re - seahorse and NS bit.. 

Yes... I was recommended to the NS (by Jo Graham)... have placed an order for one.. Interetsing you were recommended to it to. The surrey equestrian site was actually cheaper than anyone else if you are thinking of buying


----------



## kerilli (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I love it, K - there's everyone else using piles cream and nappy rash ointment and your mare gets Elizabeth Arden 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 Can I come and be one of your horses please - Jimmy Choos and designer skin cream all the way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sorry, mild tease btw not major p*ss-take, honest 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

haha tell me about it, spoilt flipping rotten and still not sane enough to take to a PN, i despair!
Lizzie Arden originally developed 8 hour cream for her horses! it really is brilliant stuff, it's the only thing that stops me getting chapped lips in winter. total desperation made me try it on Katy's mouth!


----------



## MegaBeast (1 May 2009)

Did a bit on wound management in uni the other day...

Sudocrem will slow down the rate of healing because od its antiseptic properties so only used if needed

Vaseline - increases the rate of healing as it maintains a moist environment unlike the old way which was to allow wounds to dry out.

Also, putting vaseline on before you ride will reduce friction allowing rthe bit to slide more and it's less likely to rub/damage the skin.  When we bring the team chasers back into work after their summer off we always put copious amounts of vaseline on their chops before riding until they've been in work for a couple of weeks.

Surgical spirit - is used on the bed ridden to prevent bed sores forming so yep, will toughen the skin.  Used it on my horses sides recently as my spurs were marking her whilst she went though the coat change.


----------



## ChestnutMonty (1 May 2009)

if it is still sore buy some 'Preparation H' hemroid cream (trust me!!!) - it works wonders! - my horse had a cut mouth and it healed up within 2 days. Once it's healed just smear some vaseline over it to stop it happening again.


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Re - seahorse and NS bit.. 

Yes... I was recommended to the NS (by Jo Graham)... have placed an order for one.. Interetsing you were recommended to it to. The surrey equestrian site was actually cheaper than anyone else if you are thinking of buying 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes got mine from Surrey Equestrian too, was only £37 inc postage! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lets hope it does the trick then


----------



## Vicki1986 (1 May 2009)

Vaseline before i ride in corners of mouth just to get things lubed up!! my mare doesn't froth a great deal and has a dry mouth so prob doesn't help.

hers cuts on the side she is heavy on too. and im not particualrly heavy handed.

rubber bit guards - her worst cut occurred when not wearing these. obv have to take them off for dressage but all my bits for home use have them on.

if she cuts then i put on bonjela. seems to help.

im also going to try a hackamore for hacking out just so when she is cut she can carry on work comfortably.

obv goes without saying making sure bit - and flash if using is clean at all times.

also going to look into other bits, shes currently in a happy mouth which she has liked, but im not sure if its making her lips worse.


----------



## Seahorse (1 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
After Diva had her sarcoid removed from her mouth my vet adivsed Cordysol dabbed on - it healed really quickly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is that mouthwash?


----------



## pootler (1 May 2009)

A friend of mine's horse had an ongoing problem with a split mouth.  She tried just about everything that people could recommend.  In desperation she used a steroid cream for a few days, the mouth healed and hasn't split since.

He had previously had pleurisy and I wonder whether it triggered some kind of infection that somehow affected his mouth - could just be a coincidence.  Nevertheless he hasn't split his mouth in about 12 months now after having an ongoing problem for six or so months.


----------



## Tnavas (1 May 2009)

Definately Vaseline - you don't want to harden the area. Consider what you put on your own lips when they split!

For pain relief put some Bonjela on it.

I had a horse like this years ago and it was so frustrating. I got around it by jumping/hacking her in a bitless bridle and only using a bridle for flatwork.

When I talked to my vet he mentioned that Vitamin B deficiency can cause the skin weaker. Zinc and Copper are also needed for skin health.


----------



## Tiffany (2 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Before you ride or after?
I used to put vaseline on but someone said that it makes the bit rub even more 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Before and after  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Infact used to put it on every time up at yard whether riding or not.


----------



## Tnavas (2 May 2009)

Bonjela and then the vaseline before and after you ride.


----------

